# What's your next purchase ?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno. I haven't smoked anything lately.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Fluke t5 or fluke t+ pro. 

A decent set of crimpers. Probably channellock

Gloves. I can't wait to get back into industrial maintenance. Production sucks


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mine is a mini excavator. Something like a john Deere 17 or 27D. Or a small Cat 300 series.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Mine is a mini excavator. Something like a john Deere 17 or 27D. Or a small Cat 300 series.


That's pretty cool !


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

2015 Bobcat E35 mini excavator with a thumb and extendahoe. Cab heat and air. Should be here in a couple weeks. I'll throw a pic of it up on here when we pick it up.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Another Greenlee 555 or Current Tools 77 bender. Just tooled up another job site. That's about the only thing left on the list.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

New exhaust system for my Excursion.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

drsparky said:


> New exhaust system for my Excursion.


Dawgs will fix you up.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Another Greenlee 555 or Current Tools 77 bender. Just tooled up another job site. That's about the only thing left on the list.


Why not get an 855 or something like that. Faster and a bit more versatile.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking at this but sixty bucks for a kitty litter box?


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Milwaukee porta-potty


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Some steel from Action Targets.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

My next purchase will be a nice lever-action.




99cents said:


> Looking at this but sixty bucks for a kitty litter box?


I've seen mention of HD having cleared them out recently at like $18, and I can't say I would have spent even that.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Why not get an 855 or something like that. Faster and a bit more versatile.


We have one and it's a nice machine. Just doesn't stand up to the abuse as good. Also the 555's are easier to load in a truck or van. We have to trailer the 855. It's a heavy beast.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

UMMM I think a Fluke 289, 789, 773, 1507, 376, 28 II Ex, another 87v/E2 Combo, a couple C25s and C43s. A C550 and a couple TLK225, TLK289, TL81A, maybe a few T-PACs and a TS52 for why not


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

M18 Fuel Hole Hawg.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

A fluke scope tomorrow and a sprinter van thursday

http://www.myflukestore.ca/p8356/fluke_190-204_s_with_software_and_hard_case.php


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

MTW said:


> M18 Fuel Hole Hawg.


We bought one and absolutely love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

3D Electric said:


> We bought one and absolutely love it! :thumbsup:


Keyed or quick lock?


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-...Hammer-Drill-and-Driver-Kit-2404-22/203835495


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

MTW said:


> Keyed or quick lock?


I got the keyed because I use my existing hole saws and bits in it. The quick change would be nice but you have to buy the bits that fit it.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

Same for me. Love it. Sometimes I use 1/4" drive daredevil's in it so the keyed is nice. Sweet for drilling joists


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Jet Mill Drill going to order it next week
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/view-series/jmd-series-mill-drill/JMDMills

LC


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwaukee-2780-22-m18-fuel-18v-cordless-4-1-2-in----5-in--paddle-switch-grinder-with-2-redlithium-batteries/miln2780-22,default,pd.html


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Probably 4 of these...existing ones look pretty gnarly.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got a new tool bag.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

New set of glow rods. Probably gonna go with Klein.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

30 can lights:laughing:


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> 30 can lights:laughing:


What brand?


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

MTW said:


> M18 Fuel Hole Hawg.


Beat you to it!


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Barjack said:


> Beat you to it!


How long do the batteries last?


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

120/208 said:


> How long do the batteries last?


They claim 150 7/8" holes on a full charge.

I don't know about that, but I was playing with it in my back yard the other day and I got about 20 in a row with that 1" auger through a PT 4x4. I would never be drilling that many holes that quickly through that type of wood on a job site though.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Most likely a TTR

http://www.megger.com/us/products/ProductDetails.php?ID=185&Description=ttr


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

.........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> Beat you to it!


I just bought mine on Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Barjack said:


> Beat you to it!


Had mine since it came out. Love it!


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Had to run to the store today to buy this, stuck in a middle of a huge mechanic's job since yesterday. $100 for a right angle drill attachment ??? Single most expensive least used tool accessory I ever bought.

Milwaukee 49-22-8510


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Maybe this...not sure

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-releases/~/link.aspx?_id=D6B1822F1D1C451691CC5B479E42D73E&_z=z


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

David C said:


> Had to run to the store today to buy this, stuck in a middle of a huge mechanic's job since yesterday. $100 for a right angle drill attachment ??? Single most expensive least used tool accessory I ever bought.



For not much more, you could have gotten this:


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Yes, the 2667, but wasn't arrived in store yet (Montreal), and doesn't have much torque (my 12v impact has more), and I really needed the torque. And it's actually not just a few dollars more, we're talking about $60-$80 if not $100 more up here. Pricing here isn't has low as it is in the USA on tools. But I've been considering buying this 2667 right angle impact driver for a while. Maybe when I get a good deal, never know


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

mdfriday said:


> Maybe this...not sure
> 
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-releases/~/link.aspx?_id=D6B1822F1D1C451691CC5B479E42D73E&_z=z


The hole I had to drill (13/32") is pretty much the size of the draw stud.

Turns out I might not have made such a bad purchase, I'm gonna need that right angle attachment to remove, pilot drill and install about 100 new screws under the fiberglass stairs of my building front staircase. One of the damn tenant keeps coating the balcony and staircase with salt every winter despite me telling him how harmful de-icing salt is to the aluminum and steel structure. The screws I installed last summer are already rusted bad bad bad, now I got some stainless ones and the angle gizmo will allow me to install them straight.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

New toys


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I recently got these. And a few other tools.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Sweet ^^

Should get these two by next week


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I would not hire someone who would bring a radio to the job site.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> I would not hire someone who would bring a radio to the job site.


That's OK, I would work for someone that wouldn't allow a radio on the site. I guess it works out for both of us then.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

RFguy said:


> That's OK, I would work for someone that wouldn't allow a radio on the site. I guess it works out for both of us then.


Apparently, and that would be good for both of us...and most contractors trying to make a profit.:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

RIVETER said:


> I would not hire someone who would bring a radio to the job site.


Hahaha, no it's my bday tomorrow and these are for my personal use. The radio is for when I do my own jobs, lately I had a customer complaining about the lack of background music, which didn't really bothered me since I was spending most of the time using loud power tools (often paired to earring protection), but now that most of the loud work is over, it's nice to have something nice to the ear when you work 15 hours under a big car in burning hot weather with grease all over you, sweat rolling down your face and burning your eyes. Can't wait to trade my $300/day mechanic job for a $500//week apprenticeship


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

RIVETER said:


> I would not hire someone who would bring a radio to the job site.


Radio owner here, but I rarely bring it on to jobs. I have the newer bluetooth - enabled Milwaukee radio, and use that function almost exclusively. My musical tastes do not jibe with most of the fuddy duddy types more common in construction, such as yourself. I am in heaven when I can use headphones, although that is rare.

That said, I respect your view, and do hate being on a site with blaring mariachi music from the rockers.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nbb said:


> Radio owner here, but I rarely bring it on to jobs. I have the newer bluetooth - enabled Milwaukee radio, and use that function almost exclusively. My musical tastes do not jibe with most of the fuddy duddy types more common in construction, such as yourself. I am in heaven when I can use headphones, although that is rare.
> 
> That said, I respect your view, and do hate being on a site with blaring mariachi music from the rockers.


Thank you very much for your patience. I do, however like Katey Perry, Iggy Azalia, and Demi Lavado and I hear they can sing too.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

The little things in life make me happy. Old Kleins will go my car as spares now.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe an inspection scope...


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I had a pretty good offer for a Milwaukee 2780-20 Fuel grinder, maybe if it gets better I will empty my pockets into the red again....


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

MTW said:


> M18 Fuel Hole Hawg.


I have two, great drill. I bought a six battery charger and two more batteries.
We no longer use corded hole hawgs to rough-in houses.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have one of these headed my way.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Grogan14 said:


> I have one of these headed my way.


They're sweet. I have the keyed chuck one and absolutely love it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Dan the electricman said:


> Maybe an inspection scope...


Bring it to the ET picnic.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> They're sweet. I have the keyed chuck one and absolutely love it.


You have the Super Hawg already? I'm getting this one thanks to a review opportunity, and didn't think they were out as yet. I have the M18 Hole Hawg with the Quik-Lok, and absolutely love it. I would have probably got this one with the keyed chuck, but it was what was offered.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

samc said:


> The little things in life make me happy. Old Kleins will go my car as spares now.
> 
> View attachment 63913


I bought those and hated them. Maybe I am just old but I gave them away.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Grogan14 said:


> You have the Super Hawg already? I'm getting this one thanks to a review opportunity, and didn't think they were out as yet. I have the M18 Hole Hawg with the Quik-Lok, and absolutely love it. I would have probably got this one with the keyed chuck, but it was what was offered.


Oh sorry I thought that was the hole hawg. I have the m18 hole hawg with the keyed chuck.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> Oh sorry I thought that was the hole hawg. I have the m18 hole hawg with the keyed chuck.


There's certainly times when I wish I had gotten the keyed on mine, but not enough to really regret getting the Quik-Lok. Rarely do I have to pull out a cord, nowadays. The Super Hawg looks like it's going to be huge in comparison.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Grogan14 said:


> There's certainly times when I wish I had gotten the keyed on mine, but not enough to really regret getting the Quik-Lok. Rarely do I have to pull out a cord, nowadays. The Super Hawg looks like it's going to be huge in comparison.


I bought the quik chuck impact. Other than being obnoxiously loud it is a drilling mofo.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I bought the quik chuck impact. Other than being obnoxiously loud it is a drilling mofo.


Nice. I have the 1/2" High Torque impact wrench, and tried a 7/16" adapter for that. A little slow, and obviously loud, but nice in some instances not having counter-rotational torque to deal with. Unfortunately, the adapter doesn't stay on as well as it should, so I may grab what you have at some point.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I bought those and hated them. Maybe I am just old but I gave them away.


They are truly more comfortable to work with than "regular" round grips, if you have medium/small hands. The real trick with the Wera grips are the handle size is proportional to the intended use of the driver, and not relevant of the blade's length. A square 2 will have a bigger handle than square one, even of both have 8" blade. Folks with big hands often won't see any benefits, but I do (medium size).


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

M18 Fuel grinder 2780-20









M18 Fuel sawzall 2720-20


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

One each of this










And this:

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2676-23

And a new AR, but that's for a different site. DPMS new for $550. 

Kind of funny how we buy tools to make money to spend money on better tools to make money even faster so we can buy tools to...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I gotta poop, anyone have change for a quarter?


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Tekton impact sockets, GearWrench Roto ratchet and Wera 950 SPLK metric Hex-Plus L-keys.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

David C said:


> Tekton impact sockets, GearWrench Roto ratchet and Wera 950 SPLK metric Hex-Plus L-keys.
> 
> View attachment 65289
> 
> View attachment 65297


I have the Tekton sockets in deep metric, they have been great, almost 2 years of sporadic use.

Really liking the looks of those Wera L-keys.


----------



## kylemiller (Oct 1, 2015)

Milwaukee M12 Hammer Drill with 1/2" chuck. I'm on ladders a lot and I'm only drilling through sheet metal. Love the how light they are and easy to hang on a tool belt. 

Complete set of Wera drivers. Knipex pliers wrench.


----------



## jeremy17 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hopefully a fluke 289, I just bought the klien laptop backpack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

nbb said:


> Radio owner here, but I rarely bring it on to jobs. I have the newer bluetooth - enabled Milwaukee radio, and use that function almost exclusively. My musical tastes do not jibe with most of the fuddy duddy types more common in construction, such as yourself. I am in heaven when I can use headphones, although that is rare.
> 
> That said, I respect your view, and do hate being on a site with blaring mariachi music from the rockers.


We used to plug in 200' worth of extension cords into the temp power poles where the Spanish guys had their radio plugged it. We would then hide way up in a window with our gfci bug eye. It was hilarious how many times guys would walk back out to reset the gfi before they would give up and listen to our radios because theirs were "no good anymore"


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Titan metric ratcheting flex wrench set.









Also got a set of Irwin adjustable wrench, a wide mouth Bahco 8" adjustable wrench, gear puller, breaker bar, DeWALT 3/8 drive socket set (very nice quality btw, I'm impressed), more DeWALT TSTAK boxes, Stanley organizers, and looking for a set of Vise-Grip right now.


----------

